# Am I diabetic



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have been unwell since before Christmas with a kidney infection, which has been treated and I am told by the doctor here in Spain that I no longer have an infection.

He asked me if I was diabetic in the consultation, I have been told I am boarderline but not diabetic.

So I borrowed a test kit and done a test last evening about 2 hours after dinner the reading was 229 which I am told is about 12 something in the UK.

So I checked it again this morning after fasting over night and it read 194 10. something.

Is this bad. Do I need to see a doctor soon or will I be okay for another 3 months.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have a look on this website, this might aleviate some of your worries I hope.
http://www.nhs.uk/Pages/HomePage.aspx

cabby


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*am i diabetic*

hi i was diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic in england and my readings were similar to yours i tried getting it down to six with just diet but that didnt work so i am now on pills and diet control and my sugar readings vary on 6 if you are worried get another doctor dont get fobbed off all the best Jeff


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

what units is the meter in, my DH has a french meter which reads in mg/dl but in the uk its mmol/l

If it's 229 mg/dl after 2 hours and 194 on fasting, thats 12/10 uk.... which is too high. 
My DH when first diagnosed had a reading of 28 in the UK !!!! he always had a thirst, was peeing all the time and had infections (flu, thrush) that just would not go and was always really tired so was tested and immediately put on medication to get the sugar down. 10 years on he's fairly stable with medication but still his readings are about 7

It depends how you feel, if you feel really rough I'd go to a spanish doc, they could put you on basic medication until you got to uk. Try cutting out all sugar and that will at least reduce the reading.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

inkey-2008 said:


> Is this bad. Do I need to see a doctor soon or will I be okay for another 3 months.
> 
> Andy


Unless you anticipate an MHF Member doctor answering your question here I suggest you go back to your doctor and request a test to put your mind at rest .....this is not the place for reliable diagnosis. 
If you are still in Spain the doctor will (should be ) happy enough to send you for a test, unlikely he will do it himself. Are you registered with a doctor ? or Do you have EHIC ?...either way ask him.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As Brynadh says go to a Doctor and get it checked. Figures two hours after a meal will be higher BUT, only a Doctor can advise you.

It is worth the test to get checked and put on medication if needed, if you are diabetic the sooner you get sorted the better you will feel and the less long term problems you may encounter.

Thus the only logical step is to get the checks done as soon as possible. Relying on the web for advice is not a good idea IMO.

Dave


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Andy
My hubby has type II Diabetes which is controlled very well with tablets. Please go back to a doctor and get a test. You cannot be sure if the machine you have used is accurate and a test will put your mind at rest. If you are diagnosed with diabetes the quicker you start treatment the better.
Julie


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read of your health concerns Andy.

Yes of course you should seek medical help, if you do have diabetes the sooner you get treatment if it is indicated, the better.

Not wishing to throw a spanner in the works though if you are diagnosed as having diabetes, you have a responsibility to let the DVLA know and possibly your insurance company, both health and vehicle.

What the implications are with regard to your insurances while you are out of the UK, perhaps there is someone reading this who can advise.

Invicta(Peggy)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Andy Im sorry to hear you are unwell and to be honest the fact that your kidneys have been unwell could be that Diabetes is showing itself so keep visiting the Doc to be on the safe side.
If you cant drive back to England can I sub let your caravan :wink: 
Only Joking :lol:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

me0wp00 said:


> what units is the meter in, my DH has a french meter which reads in mg/dl but in the uk its mmol/l
> 
> If it's 229 mg/dl after 2 hours and 194 on fasting, thats 12/10 uk.... which is too high.
> My DH when first diagnosed had a reading of 28 in the UK !!!! he always had a thirst, was peeing all the time and had infections (flu, thrush) that just would not go and was always really tired so was tested and immediately put on medication to get the sugar down. 10 years on he's fairly stable with medication but still his readings are about 7
> ...


A blood sugar in GB of between 5 and 7 is considered normal, but if you have readings which equate with 10-12 please, please go and see a doctor. It could be that you have diabetes and if so, the longer you leave it untreated the more damage you will be doing to your organs and your eyes. If it turns out to be normal you will have paid only a small price for peace of mind, but if it indicates diabetes it will be money well spent if it gets you started on the right treament.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Invicta said:


> ........... if you are diagnosed as having diabetes, you have a responsibility to let the DVLA know and possibly your insurance company, both health and vehicle..........
> Invicta(Peggy)


I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes last October and have now got my blood sugar levels within acceptable parameters with a combination of tablets(metformin)and change of diet.

I was told by my diabetic nurse that you only have to inform DVLA and your insurance company if you are on insulin injections.If it is under control with tablets then there is no need to inform the authorities.

In my opinion(as a layman)the reasoning behind this is that if you are on insulin there is more chance of fluctuating blood sugar levels hence a possibility of going into a diabetic coma,not good when driving a motorhome.

Someone more suitably qualified than me will hopefully come along and explain better than I can.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe you only have to notify the DVLA if your on insulin which is why my DH battles with diet and tablets, tablets = no need to notify


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Andy - PM sent

Dave


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi 
Just spoken to my hubby since last post and he is fairly confident that you do only need to inform DVLA if on insulin.
Julie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Folks
Link to DVLA
Have a look at the PDF file for clarification

DVLA

Steve


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link Steve.

Just to expand a bit on this- this is the directive for tablet controlled diabetes

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/MedicalRulesForDrivers/MedicalA-Z/DG_185426

and this is the link for insulin controlled diabetes

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/MedicalRulesForDrivers/MedicalA-Z/DG_185427

which means you only have to inform DVLA if you are on insulin

nb this is for a car licence,the rules are different for bus,coach or lorry driving licence holders


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I am diabetic and also type II (Tablets) I was instructed that I must inform DVLA and did so with no problems at all, I always inform the insurance companies and they always ask me if DVLA are aware and if I have any conditions on my license, So my advice is Inform DVLA.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW 
take some deep breaths 
stop panicking
you are going to be fine 

my mum had similar symptoms :
fatigue
thirst
water work problems 
thrush
etc 

eventually went to Gps 

no blood tests etc 

she said to reduce sugar intake as much as possible 
reduce carbohydrate intake and cut out fats
and wait and see if symptoms reduce 

nowadays even diagnosed diabetics aren't advised to have a "diabetic " diet 
but advised to eat what we all know we should eat 
plenty of fruit and vegetables

meat and carbs in moderation 
and fats to an absolute minimum

not what you always want to eat on your jollies
but you should feel better very quickly mum did 

keep in touch and enjoy yourself

atvb 
Cath


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

me0wp00 said:


> I believe you only have to notify the DVLA if your on insulin which is why my DH battles with diet and tablets, tablets = no need to notify


I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in 2004, my GP told me that I MUST inform the DVLA as the condition can get progressively worse and impede driving.

Having got over the initial panic and realised I wasn't going to die before my phone needed regarding, I set about reserching the disease.

The only people who do NOT need to inform the DVLA is those who are controlling the blood glucose levels with their diet.

People with Type 1 or Type 2 taking medication, can, should their conditon worsen have their license restricted to vehicles upto 3500kgs. This was a factor I took into account when buying our van.

In addition to informing the DVLA, people on medication, beit tablets or insulin, should inform their vehicle insurance companies.

It won't affect your premiums, as disabetes is covered under the disability discrimation act.


----------

